# Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt



## Nutjob (19. Februar 2011)

*Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

Hallo,

ich musste neulich mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass ich The Witcher 2 mit meiner derzeitigen Hardware nicht spielen können werde, das Problem ist die Grafikkarte. Vorausgesetzt wird mindestens eine Geforce 8800GT und 2,2Ghz Prozessor. Ich hab leider herzlich wenig Ahnung von Technik.

Ich hab folgende Systeme:
Ein Notebook mit Core2Duo P7350 2Ghz (auf 2,3Ghz übertaktbar)
4GB RAM
Ati Mobility Radeon HD 4670
Windows Vista 32-bit

Ein Desktop mit AMD Athlon II X2 220 mit 2,8Ghz 
ATI Radeon HD 5450
4GB RAM
Win7 64-bit

Was das Notebook angeht, besteht da irgendeine Hoffnung, dass die Grafikkarte nicht so schlecht ist und The Witcher 2 mit Ach und Krach drauf läuft? Ich erinnere mich düster mal was von externen Grafikkarten für Notebooks gelesen zu haben. Gibts das mittlerweile und sind die bezahlbar?

Zum Desktop: Das ist ein Emachines Rechner, ein kleines schmales Gerätchen. Kann man die überhaupt aufrüsten? Der sieht so klein aus. Könnte man die 5450 drin lassen und durch eine weitere Grafikkarte ergänzen? CPU-Z schreibt beim Graphic Interface Version: PCI-Express, Link Width: x16, max. Supported: x16. Heisst das ich hab nur einen Grafikkarten Steckplatz? 
Mit welcher Grafikkarte könnte ich den Desktop aufrüsten? Ich hab so an einen Preisrahmen von 70 - 80 Euro gedacht (absolutes Schmerzmaß). Weniger wär mir natürlich lieber. Kann es sein, dass ich das Netzteil vom Rechner dann auch noch austauschen muss?

Später dieses Jahr würde ich gerne noch Skyrim anschaffen, wäre schön, wenn das dann auch laufen würde. Puh, sorry erstmal für die vielen Fragen, bin ein absoluter Technik Noob.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

Die externen Lösungen für Notebooks sind unwirtschaftlich, und an eine 8800GT kommt die mobile 4670 auch nicht ran. Da würde ich eher das Notebook verkaufen und ein neues holen.


Die Graka im PC ist ebenfalls sehr schwach. Wenn eine 8800GT als minimum genannt wir, dann ist Deine Karte im PC davon ein Stück weit entfernt. Eine AMD 5670 wäre ca. so stark wie eine 8800GT, das wäre wohl auch beste Karte, die man für bis 80€ bekommen kann - aber für nur 20€ gibt es eine AMD 5770, die ist dann direkt fast doppelt so stark und kostet dafür dann halt 100€. Zwischen der 5670 und der 5770 gibt es noch die 5750, aber auch da müsste man sagen: wenn schon, dann diepüaar Euro mehr für 5770. Die reicht nämlich dann auch noch für alle aktuellen Spiele auf höheren Details aus, wobei Dein Dualcore beim ein oder anderen Spiel dann die Bremse wäre. Aber die 20€ mehr lohnen sich, wenn Du schaust, wieviel schlechter eine Karte für nur 80€ wäre.


Du kannst ja auch nach nr gebrauchten 5770 holen, ich selber hab auch ne 5770 und wollte mir vlt. demnächst eine neue Karte holen, die würde so um die 70-80€ bringen, d.h. Du müsstest so eine auch für 80€ Gebraucht finden können.


----------



## Nutjob (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

Danke für die Antwort.
Wieviel würde ich für so ein Notebook wie meins denn noch kriegen? Ein Neues mit einer Grafikkarte on par mit der 8800GT würde vermutlich ziemlich teuer werden (meins hat vor 1 1/2 Jahren knapp 800€ gekostet).

Würde ich für die 5670 oder 5770 ein neues Netzteil brauchen? Auf der Seite vom Rechner steht (und ich hoffe ich hab jetzt den richtigen Aufkleber erwischt) 220-240Vac 3A 50Hz. 

Hab heute diesen Rechner online gesehen. Rein interessehalber, weiß wer wieviele Jahre das System vorhalten würde?
AMD Phenom II X4 955 4 x 3200 MHz Quad Core Prozessor/ 4096 MB DDR3 / 1000 GB S-ATA Festplatte / 22x LG DVD-Brenner / 768 MB Geforce GTX 460 DirectX 11 inkl. DVI, HDMI und VGA / 550 Watt LC-Power Silent-Netzteil / Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit 

Der käme erheblich billiger als ein neues Notebook. Allerdings bin ich kein Hardcore Gamer, daher bin ich mir nicht sicher ob sich die 600€ dafür lohnen. Ausserdem fahr ich dauernd zwischen Wohnorten hin und her und einen Desktop kann man nicht mal eben mitnehmen. Momentan seh ich also eher Richtung Aufrüstung.


----------



## Kreon (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*



Nutjob schrieb:


> Hab heute diesen Rechner online gesehen. Rein interessehalber, weiß wer wieviele Jahre das System vorhalten würde?
> AMD Phenom II X4 955 4 x 3200 MHz Quad Core Prozessor/ 4096 MB DDR3 / 1000 GB S-ATA Festplatte / 22x LG DVD-Brenner / 768 MB Geforce GTX 460 DirectX 11 inkl. DVI, HDMI und VGA / 550 Watt LC-Power Silent-Netzteil / Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit


Der Rechner ist ein guter Mittelklasserechner. Bei deinen Ansprüchen (wenn man bedenkt, mit welchem System du jetzt noch unterwegs bist) könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass du damit gute 2-3 Jahre noch zurecht kommen könntest.
Aber so genau kann dir das wirklich keiner sagen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

Es wäre allerdings deutlich preiswerter, wenn Du Deinen PC auf den Stand des PC mit ner 460 GTX selber aufrüsten würdest   weißt Du, was für ein Mainboard Du hast?



Wenn Du jetzt ne 5770 in Deinem PC einbauen würdest: FALLS das Netzteil nicht reicht, würde halt ein neues für um die 40€ reichen.


----------



## svd (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

Und wenn dein PC tatsächlich nur ein schmales Kistchen ist, musst du evtl. nach einer "low profile" oder "Single-Slot" Version der HD5770 Ausschau halten.
Sonst kann es gut sein, dass die neue Karte einfach nicht passt.

Ein Blick in das Innere deines Computers hilft aber. Und wenn du, im Zweifelsfall, ein Foto hier reinstellst, wirst du mit Sicherheit geholfen.


----------



## Nutjob (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*



Kreon schrieb:


> Der Rechner ist ein guter Mittelklasserechner. Bei deinen Ansprüchen (wenn man bedenkt, mit welchem System du jetzt noch unterwegs bist) könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass du damit gute 2-3 Jahre noch zurecht kommen könntest.
> .


Also sooo anspruchslos bin ich auch wieder nicht   , alles was ich zur Zeit spiele (z.B. AC 1+2, Mirror's Edge) schafft mein Notebook flüssig mit hohen Einstellungen. Wenn ich aber die Wahl habe zwischen "Geht nicht" und "Läuft niedrig ganz okay" dann wähl ich letzteres.


Ach Mist. Ich wollte grad den Rechner aufmachen um zu fotografieren und da springt mir dieser Warranty Sticker ins Auge. Verliert man wirklich die Garantie wenn man den aufmacht? Ich meine, es könnte ja auch sein, dass ich den Lüfter mal putzen will. Der Rechner ist relativ neu (3 Monate) und gehört meiner Mutter, die würde mir das Aufrüsten zwar grundsätzlich erlauben (solang ich es bezahl) aber wenn die Garantie dabei flöten geht wird sie nicht so begeistert sein. Werd mich nochmal mit ihr unterhalten müssen.   Der andere Rechner im Haus dürfte durch sein betagtes Alter von 6 Jahren und seinen diversen Altersgebrechen auch nicht als Kandidat infrage kommen.
Motherboardinformationen laut CPU-Z zum Emachines Rechner:
Manufacturer: emachines
Model: EL1352
Chipset: NVIDIA MCP61 Rev: A3
Southbridge: NVIDIA MCP61
LPCIO: ITE IT8721


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

Steht da irgendwas von PCIe bei den Boarddaten mit dabei? Das ist auf jeden Fall irgendein OEM-Board, das wohl nur für Acer gebaut wurde.


So Garantieaufkleber sind an sich unzulässig, denn man darf es dem Kunden nicht verbieten, auch mal zB ne neue Festplatte einzubauen usw. - es KANN höchstens dann strittig werden, FALLS es einen Fehler gibt, bei dem es sein KÖNNTE, dass der durch das öffnen des PC verursacht wurde


----------



## Nutjob (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

Na hoffentlich bringt dann eine neue Karte den Rechner nicht zum abrauchen (dass eine Grafikkarte tatsächlich geraucht hat hatte ich schonmal...). Angenommen er müsste mal zur Reperatur (sagen wir mal Lagerschaden am Lüfter) und ich würde vorher einfach die neue Graka gegen die alte austauschen. Merkt das einer? 

PCI steht bei Graphics Interface dabei. Ich stell mal paar Screens von den Mainboard Daten rein, nich dass ich irgendwas überseh.
http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n518/FriedUp/cpuz.png CPU-Z Mainboard 
http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n518/FriedUp/sandra1.png Was darf ich denn unter "halbe Länge verfügbar" verstehen? 
http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n518/FriedUp/sandra2.png Was soll das mit den Onboard Nvidia Graphics sein?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

Also, bei nem Lüfterschaden kann es sein, dass die das eh nicht als "Garantie" machen, da Lüfter Verschleisteil sind   Außerdem würd ich deswegen nicht extra den PC für ne Weile abgeben, nen Lüfter hat man schnell selber ersetzt.


Aber abrauchen wird eine Graka nicht - die Frage ist eher, ob das Board halt überhaupt einen passenden Slot hat. Und laut Deinen Screenshot ist ja PCIe 16x vorhanden, also kein Problem.



Die onboard graphics: das ist vermutlich ein Auslesefehler, oder das Board hat halt auch ne Onboard-Grafikkarte.


----------



## Nutjob (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

Gäbs eigentlich auch noch empfehlenswerte Nvidia low-profile Karten in dem Preissegment?
Gibt wohl nicht viele 5770 in der low-profile Version und wenn dann nur von Händlern von denen ich kaum Bewertungen finde. 
Das Gehäuse ist nur halb so breit wie bei einem normalen Rechner (Small Form Factor), ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass eine normale Karte da nicht reinpasst.

Ich hab jetzt auch was über die Stromversorgung gefunden, laut Hersteller:
PSU 
220 W (Non-PFC)
220 W (PFC)
220 W (PFC, 80Plus-zertifiziert, mehr als 82% Effizienz)

Lasst mich raten... das bedeutet ein stärkeres Netzteil weil das zu lasch für eine stärkere Grafikkarte ist?

P.S.
Sorry wenn ich nochmal fragen muss. "220-240Vac 3A 50Hz", das steht auf einem Aufkleber an der Seite vom Gehäuse. Volt, Ampere und Hertz versteh ich natürlich aber auf was bezieht sich das?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

Wenn das echt insgesamt nur 220W hat, wäre das zu wenig. Hast Du da keinen Aufkleber mit ner Tabelle, wo ampere bei 3,3/5/12V stehen? UNd hat das Netzeil einen Modellnamen? Nachher ist das noch nicht mal ATX-Standard, das wäre dann umso schwieriger.


Wegen es gehäuses: Du meinst also, dass zwischen Gehäuse Rückseite und Festplattenkäfig sehr wenig Platz ist? Kannst Du Ein Foto von der Seite machen, so dass man Board usw. sehen kann?


wegen der 5770: diese hier http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a558023.html   also, mincfactory, mix, alternate, km-elektronik, hoh... das sind alles bekannte Shops.


----------



## svd (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

Oh, das meinst du mit schmalem Kistchen. Also wirklich... schmal.

Naja, mach mal ein Bild vom Mainboard. Wenn nicht viel über dem PCIe Slot ist, zB. CPU Kühler, oder so,
könntest du versuchen, einen PCIe Riser zu verwenden. Damit kannst du die Grafikkarte um 90° gedreht einbauen.

Aber wenn dir das Gehäuse nicht zu sehr ans Herz gewachsen ist... die fangen, neu, so bei 20€ an.
Designmäßig kannst du da natürlich keine großoen Ansprüche stellen. Aber ein Hello Kitty Aufkleber ist schnell mal angebracht. Oder SpongeBob, wenn's weniger kindisch sein soll.


----------



## Nutjob (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

Mit Aufrüstung wirds wohl jetzt nichts mehr. Ich hab nochmal nachgelesen, wenn ich den Garantieaufkleber am Gehäuse breche so bleibt mir zwar die Gewährleistung erhalten aber die Garantie ist tatsächlich weg. Deswegen hat mir meine Mutter, der der Rechner ja gehört, verboten die Kiste bis November aufzumachen.   

Trotzdem Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

was ist denn zusätzlich zur Gewährleistung in der Garantie enthalten? Von wem ist der PC?


----------



## Nutjob (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

Der Rechner ist von Notebooksbilliger.de. Die Garantie heißt Standardgarantie und dauert 12 Monate. Ich such grad das Garantieblättchen auf dem detailiert draufstand was alles dabei ist (war glaub nur Carry-in Service). Auf der Website von emachines stehts auch nicht oder ich bin zu doof es zu finden. 
Ich weiss nicht, ob die Informationen auf der englischen emachines Seite auch für Deutschland gelten, dort heißt es jedenfalls: 

One-year guarantee on parts and labor. 
One-year technical support via telephone
Das hilft mir aber auch nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

Also, an sich gibt es da wie gesagt Urteile, dass die garantie gar nicht erlischen DARF, da es bei so einem PC ja normal ist, dass man da auch mal was nachrüstet. Das wäre so, als sei auf ner Auto-Motorhaube auch ein Siegel...


Das Siegel ist wohl eher dazu da, damit avsolute laien etwas abgeschreckt werden oder damit der Support bei beschädigtem Siegel genauer nachsehen kann, ob der Fehler an einem bauteil liegt, das Acer gar nicht selber im PC eingebaut hat und auch, damit der Kunde sieht, dass der PC bei Neukauf nicht schonmal geöffnet wurde.


Ruf doch mal bei Acer an. Außerdem zB hier im Acer-forum der vorletzte Post: http://www.acer-userforum.de/acer-desktop-pcs/11699-garantiesiegel-beschaedig-garantie-verlust.html


Und: selbst wenn die Garantie flöten gehen WÜRDE, wäre das schlimmste, was passieren kann, dass FALLS in den ersten 12 Monaten mal sein sollte kein Mitarbeiter von Acer kommt, sondern man eben den PC an den Händler geben muss. Wenn ein Defekt sich dann als nicht-selbstverschuldet rausstellt, ist es an sich egal, ob das nun "Gewährleistung" oder "Garantie" ist.


----------



## Nutjob (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

So wie ich das hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/pokerclock/42-jura-ad-acta-gehaeuse-oeffnen-garantieverlust.html verstanden habe ist die Garantieleistung vom Hersteller eine freiwillige, deswegen dürfen die selbst sagen an welche Bedingungen die Garantie gebunden wird.
Seis drum, um endgültige Klarheit zu schaffen hab ich dem Support eine E-Mail geschrieben, mal sehen was die meinen. 

Daran dass emachines zu Acer gehört hätt ich aber auch mal denken können...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

Wie gesagt: was soll denn kaputtgehen und dann NICHT auch durch die Gewährleistung gedeckt sein? Das einzige an der garantie von Acer, was ein Vorteil ist, ist die Sache mit dem "vor ort" - und wenn das SO wichtig ist und dann EVENTUELL bei Öffnen des Gehäuses dann verfällt., dann lass es eben sein mit der Graka. Da kann man halt nix machen.


----------



## Nutjob (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

Zum einen ist Gewährleistung langwieriger, zum anderen liegt nach 6 Monaten die Beweislast beim Kunden und weniger kulant ist sie oft auch. Wenn es mein PC wäre würde ich das Teil auch einfach aufmachen, aber er ist es nicht. Insofern fühl ich mich verpflichtet sicher zu gehen, dass ich niemandem durch mein Rumgeschraube unnötig Mehrkosten verursache. Ich will mich durch die Nachfrage beim Support nur absichern.


----------



## Nutjob (2. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

So, da ich jetzt weiß, dass ein Öffnen des PCs Garantieverlust bedeutet verschieb ich das ganze auf November. 
Trotzdem hab ich da noch eine Frage, laut Support ist das momentane Netzteil ein 220 Watt DPS-220UB A
Wieviel Geld muss ich jetzt zusätzlich für ein Netzteil, das eine 5750 oder 5770 (oder eine ähnliche Karte die bis dahin vielleicht auf den Markt kommt) händeln kann einplanen?


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

Ne 5770 braucht nicht viel Strom, da sollte ein 400W MARKEN-Netzteil reichen. Ich würde ca. 50-60€ ausgeben (bei einem onlineshop - nicht bei MM/Saturn  )


----------



## svd (2. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

Und wenn du das Gehäuse nicht wechseln wirst, sieh dir mal die Dimensionen des verbauten Netzteils an,
bzw. was maximal in das Gehäuse passt.

Natürlich könntest du das neue Netzteil einfach neben den offenen PC auf den Tisch legen.
Aber rechne dann damit, dass deine Mamutschka "NJET!" sagt.

Naja, hoffentlich ist das alte Netzteil ein Standard ATX Format und kein Spezialdingens.


----------



## Michaelthorton (18. März 2011)

*AW: Welche Grafikkarte und geht das überehaupt*

nimm am besten die hier geizhals.at/deutschland/a568913.html

ich hoffe das hilft dir


----------

